
Neural Network Learns to Synthetically Age Faces, and Make Them Look Younger,Too - dsr12
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603684/neural-network-learns-to-synthetically-age-faces-and-make-them-look-younger-too/
======
wefwfeufiuw
was actually thinking about this the other day...how it would be great to have
a realtime skype aging filter

the problem with these DNN systems is they don't make a 3d model of the
subject like the brain does. If you asked an artist to age a person, they'd
imagine them old in 3d, then project that back to 2d for the painting. But the
DNN has no conception of the 3d surface or the process of aging. You can see
the problem in the 'aged' images: they're basically just scratchy versions of
the younger ones but they don't have sagging skin, blotchy veins, and the
higher fractal dimension surface that comes from years of scars and wrinkling.

